# Screen Capture in Java



## Faun (Feb 29, 2012)

I am trying to implement screen capture software in JAVA. How do I go about that, any pointer from JAVA people here.

*Ok, the theory is to capture the whole screen and then display it in a Java frame and then use that to select a portion for screen capture. Sounds good enough ?*


----------



## Prime_Coder (Mar 1, 2012)

How about this: Capture the screen

Another How To (Code): Get a screen capture and save it as a JPEG


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2012)

Dun dun dun. Completed the desired funcitonality. Captures the rectagular portion of screen which you draw over the screen and save it as a file as well as copy it on clipboard.

Now time to tweak it and add a GUI.

Will post the working exe within few days.

@Prim_Coder
Thanks for the link, first one is useful and might come in handy for further tweaking.


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2012)

Heck it was not updating the rectangular image saved if you select more than one time to the latest one. But that is solved.

Another problem now is that it doesn't redraw the screen for another capture. Gotta solve this soon. 

Third problem is that it's not pasting high quality SS to word but if I paste in paint then it's high quality. what the flying duck ?


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2012)

Finally, completed the application with all features intended. Will work on further features later.


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2012)

SOLVED the problem of capturing the rectangular area without the highlight. phew !

Can you guys check and suggest some ideas for it. Possibly find out the bugs too.

Here is the latest build:
*dl.dropbox.com/u/131183/JScreenCapture11Mar.zip

Just extract the two files to a folder and change the jpg extension to exe and then run the file.

Shortcut for screen capture is ALT+C. And then you can paste it to mspaint or any other application.

Thanks.


----------

